# GermanAutoParts.com Exclusive! | ROWE 504/507 Spec 5W30 Synthetic Oil



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*Now available exclusively at GermanAutoParts.com!*

Made in Germany, *ROWE Multi Synt DPF 5W30* is a high performance, long life engine oil formulated for use in Audi/VW, BMW and Mercedes gasoline and diesel models, including those with turbochargers, exhaust after-treatment (DPF) and extended drain intervals. ROWE is an OE supplier of 504/507 spec engine oils to VW/Audi.

Based on a special blend of HC Synthetic and PAO (Poly-Alpha-Oelefinen) synthetic base stocks with state-of-the-art additive technology, Multi Synt DPF offers very high oxidation resistance, minimal evaporative loss, excellent viscosity stability, high shear stability and high wear protection even under continuous stress at full load.

Multi Synt DPF is a low-SAPS, low phosphorous and low sulfur formulation designed to provide outstanding engine performance and longevity while protecting diesel particulate filters (DPFs) and 3-way catalysts.

Available in *1 liter bottles*, *5 liter jugs* and oil change kits for *VW* and *Audi* models requiring 504.00/507.00 spec oil. Pick some up for your TDI today!


----------

